# Minnesota guys...



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I understand there is some phone number that guys in this area are calling for very accurate and latest info concerning forecasts. Does anyone know what that # could be? I'd ask...but they are my competition and not sure if I should approach them about it.

Anyone know anything about this? Thanks!

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

bump to the top.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Try this, he's pretty acurate for our area.
Johndee.com


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

thanks Boss, I'll check that out.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Buck -

Try this website.

I've got the link set up for Bemidji.

It's the National Weather Service.

You can't call, but they give you updates on the weather every hour.

I've got a shortcut to it on my desktop, so I can call my wife if I thought the snow should have stopped and she'll read what's going on to me.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ifps/MapClick.php?MapType=3&site=DLH&CiTemplate=1&map.x=28&map.y=103


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Buck -
> 
> Try this website.
> 
> ...


Hey bud,
Yeah, that's what I use now. I've found that it is very accurate. I used to use weatherbug but that program is a Spyware infested mess. Looks like we're going to miss out on the storm, what are they saying for you down there? I'm going to be in the twin cities again this weekend, should I bring my plow?? 

Buck


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Buck....
Bring the plow and swing 3 hours east. We're supposed to get 1" tonight, 5 tomorrow, another 5 tomorrow night, and an additional 1 to 2 on saturday. So bring the plow, I'm getting sick o' shovelling (Happy St. Patricks day pun inserted for a laugh!)! payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good thing that snow is going south!!! I could get sick of winter :waving: 
Buck, I use all of the ones listed before and( WXnation.com )they give a list of all the weather services with links and weather cams too and they have the weather too radar satellite all you could want.

Snow!! we don't need any stinking snow!!!   
Relax, I'll consed a little, I guess you can start to hear the fat Lady clearing her throat a little..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Up North said:


> Hey bud,
> Yeah, that's what I use now. I've found that it is very accurate. I used to use weatherbug but that program is a Spyware infested mess. Looks like we're going to miss out on the storm, what are they saying for you down there? I'm going to be in the twin cities again this weekend, should I bring my plow??
> 
> Buck


Better bring the plow if you're heading to the south side of the cities.

Better not get this post before Monday either. If you're not already on your way, might as wait until Sunday.

The snow is "SUPPOSEDLY" heading to the south side now, Mankato, Lakeville, Eau Claire WI.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The Ice Breaker was out in the bay today.. clearing her throat??


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

Im very happy the snow is going South - Ready for spring!! :redbounce


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

twin cities still in line to get a plowable snow. payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I should have taken the plow off and washed & waxed the trucks!!LOL
Looks like it will miss us... There is always a hope of a back lash of lake effect snow for us.


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Drove through the storm in Albert Lea on Friday night, the worst snow storm I've ever driven through in my life. Counted 64 cars in the ditch from Mason City IA, to Minneapolis. Those were just the cars I could see in the 10 feet that I could see. Came back to school in Iowa yesterday, and you never would have guessed they got 20 inches or so on Friday.


----------

